# WA road trip



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Look like arriving at Esprence around the 14/9 then taking a week or so to reach Perth from there, so I'm looking for a few paddles between there and Perth and will be stopping in Albany for a couple of days.

Spots, info, and company is much sorted for on our journey.

 8)


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Gday Allan
I wish I'd gotten into fishing sooner when living in Perth. The beaches and surfcoast down south is just breathtaking - they go for miles. Esperance itself has amazing white beaches. Pop into Denmark if you can, the inlet there (Wilsons?) is a pretty good snapper fishery. I also remember seeing some pretty big fish busting up near the entrance - sorry cant remember names, just that it was a fairly well known rock outcrop near the entrance. Recommend "Fishing the Wild West", I think Mike Roenfeldt was one of the authors. Species you can expect down there (south coast) - some serious KG whiting, skippy (trevally), snapper, salmon, tailor, mulloway, sharks and black bream in the rivers. I've heard some of those holes have groper too. Couple of other places that come to mind are Walpole, Margret River (spend some time here doing the pubs and wineries) and around Cowaramup.

Good luck
Philip
(I wonder if anyone's taken a westralian jewfish (sometimes spelled dhufish) off a kayak?)


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate,

Unfortunately I won't be able to provide company on the trip but I'dbe very keen to get out on the water with you when you get here. In fact, if you're here in time you might want to check out this link http://siteground137.com/~kayakfi1/view ... 52c3b1cee0
We're hoping to land a couple of sambos form the yaks (30-60lb freight trains).
We've also got another trip to Geralton a gew weeks later http://siteground137.com/~kayakfi1/view ... 52c3b1cee0

Margaret River is definitely worth checking out for the wineries - no better way to enter WA  Also, if you're after a peaceful paddle, the actual river itself is amazing.

Busselton (North of MR) is also worth a look. It has a 2km long jetty from which you can catch heaps of stuff including squid, sambos, leather jackets, tailor, salmon etc., etc. If you go during the day there is a small entry fee but it's free in the evening.

Mandurah is further North again and has an awesome river which produces various fish and blue manna crabs.

Next would probably be Rockingham which has some beautiful little islands you can paddle around and a few whiting and bream. I would suggest launching form Point Peron where it's nicely protected and can produce a lot of salmon (BIG ONES  )

Then, once you get past that lot, you're pretty much in Perth. WELCOME :!: :!: :!:

I actually leave for Canberra on Oct 12th but if you get the chance, please give me a call before then and we can get you out with a few guys beforehand.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I haven't heard that for some time

sambos = samson fish in WA - think big, nasty, bronze kingfish


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all the info, I'm getting excited 

Justin I tried to join that site a couple of weeks ago but never got a return email and couldnt find where to contact admin, I just noticed that you might be in a position to fix this problem.

Username Funda and email addy for now is mailto:[email protected] but that email addy wouldnt be the one I tried to sign up with.

If you can help get my membership sorted I'll reply in those threads you linked me too.

Thanks again


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello,

Hopefully that's all sorted now. I have sent you a PM through AKFS so please let me know if you don't get it.

Kind regards,

Justin
0419768554


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

DugongStorey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hopefully that's all sorted now. I have sent you a PM through AKFS so please let me know if you don't get it.
> 
> ...


Got an email saying I had a pm but still cant log in to check it :lol:

I'll try something else 

Edit: yay I made it :lol:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Look out for some good pier fishing along the way for me FUnda...

I'm going down that way for my honeymoon in a few months time.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Allan,

give me a call (0417 981644) when you get close to my area & if I'm around would be keen to get out for a paddle & show you some decent spots. I was planning to be away on holidays about then but (due to some issues with my father's health) have put that on hold & should be around here & am able to get away any day of the week.

If I'm around I can even offer a spare room while you're in town, give me a call a day or two before getting to Albany. My old man's (big) stink boat will probably be due for a run about then too, gotta take it out now & then while he's not using it 8) .


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Will definately give you a call Dave when we get close, not exactly sure when that will be tho.

Talk to ya soon


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Getting close now Funda, won't be long and you will be in fishing utopia  When you get to the South Oz, WA border, do me a favour and ask if a bloke named Andy is working (blonde haired slim dude). If he is, tell him he needs to contact Gadsy (me & Andy are old friends from way back and I haven't heard from him in yonks).
Look forward to catching up with you some time and wetting a line  
Have a safe & enjoyable trip!


----------

